# Is it worth expense to upgrade from Alivio to Deore



## Heldur (May 20, 2008)

Shimano Alivio vs Deore?
I am spending $500 on a bike being built with groupset all Alivo, and suntour xcr forks with lockout switch mounted on handlebars, and a light aluminium no name Taiwan import frame. The salesman told me if I were to upgrade to Deore then I would want to upgrade the forks as well and because I am a recreational rider that it is not worth the expense. He also said the Deore groupset will need more maintenance and tuning than the alivio, is this correct?? I dont want to pay more than $650-$700 total

(keep in mind I am in Ecuador and imported brand bikes cost alot more so buying a discounted 2007 bike on the net is not possible or will cost a fortune to import)
thankyou!


----------



## InvictaS1 (Mar 19, 2005)

deore components are slightly better than alivio, they shouldnt need any more maintenace/tuning than alivio, if anything they should need less. i dont think i'd spend an extra $100-200 just to get deore components. just buy the $500 bike and maybe upgrade parts down the road as they wear out.


----------



## opivyattack (May 30, 2006)

I don't see why he's saying that you would need to upgrade the fork. That makes absolutely no sense to me.


----------



## MrMook (Apr 20, 2006)

Stick with the Alivio if you want to keep costs down. It's a perfectly functional group, just slightly heavier than Deore. 
I think he's saying you might _want_ (rather than _need_) to upgrade the fork if you upgrade the components, just for the sake of keeping everything at the same "quality level", but I think he's full of crap. You don't need to upgrade the fork because you're using a different line of components.

Having said that, let me say this: If you're going to spend the money up front, I'd upgrade your fork first, before you bother with the components. That's the most expensive component to replace, so make sure you get a good one right off the bat that's adjustable and suited to your riding style.

Like someone said above: the Alivio group is fine, just run it and upgrade to Deore one piece at a time if/when you break the Alivio parts.


----------



## Heldur (May 20, 2008)

He was saying that if I were to go for Deore over Alivio it would be a big improvement but the overall package would be let down by the quality of the forks. 

So he reasoned if I got Deore and also good forks then the expense is probably not worth it for me because I am only a recreational rider and I only want to spend up to $600.

Does that make more sense? thanks


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

makes sense, but that bull$hit about more maintenance is exactly that, if anything the Deore will last longer and take more abuse. As to if the upgrades is worth it - NO! If you're going to upgrade go to LX or XT after the Alivio wear out.



Heldur said:


> He was saying that if I were to go for Deore over Alivio it would be a big improvement but the overall package would be let down by the quality of the forks.
> 
> So he reasoned if I got Deore and also good forks then the expense is probably not worth it for me because I am only a recreational rider and I only want to spend up to $600.
> 
> Does that make more sense? thanks


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

LyNx said:


> makes sense, but that bull$hit about more maintenance is exactly that, if anything the Deore will last longer and take more abuse. As to if the upgrades is worth it - NO! If you're going to upgrade go to LX or XT after the Alivio wear out.


I agree. Going from Alivio to Deore is not much of a change. If anything save the money and use it towards a good fork. Those low level Suntour forks are pretty crappy and probably weigh a ton.


----------



## Heldur (May 20, 2008)

Yeah that all makes sense. I think he hasnt got deore in stock so he said that so I would buy what he had. 

The Suntour XCR doesnt weight much at all and should be okay for what I need - they arent the crappiest of the crap suntours! (they come on GT avalanche 2 which would cost me $800 to buy here in Ecuador). 
So what fork could I buy that is better but wont be more than $100 over the suntour? from the reviews I have read rockshox 3 doesnt seem much better? 
Muchas Gracias!


----------

